# Zustellung ohne Empfänger



## Reducal (6 Januar 2011)

Über den Amazon Marketplace habe ich mir einen Artikel bestellt. Die Zustellung sollte lt. Portal um den 4.1. erfolgen. Nach dem am 5. noch nichts da war, habe ich mal vorsichtig beim Händler nach Trackingnummer und Zustellunternehmen gefragt. Und siehe da, der Artikel galt am 4.1., 14:00 Uhr mit meiner Unterschrift als zugestellt.

:gruebel: Das konnte jedoch nicht mit rechten Dingen zugegangen sein, da ich noch Stunden später in meinem Büro weit weg war und der Rest der Familie einen Ausflug gemacht hatte.

Heute erhielt ich nun tatsächlich das Paket (war übrigens ein nicht billiges Bauteil drin) von einem Nachbar, dessen Sohn den Karton einfach mitgenommen hatte, weil er herrenlos vor unserer Haustür stand. Der Knirps brauchte die Pappe zum basteln.

Mir ist schon klar, dass der Zusteller (hier DPD) unter immensen Zeitdruck steht. Wie kann es aber sein, dass solche Burschen das Risiko auf sich nehmen, den Artikel im Verlustfall aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen zu müssen und obendrein ihren Job zu verlieren oder wegen Urkundenfälschung angezeigt zu werden?


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Zustellung ohne Empfänger*

Das hat Methode bei dem Laden.
Im Sommer hat einer an einem Donnerstag bei mir was vor die Tür gestellt (großes Paket 70x50x40), vom Gartentor aus einsehbar. Es wurde geklaut. Einige Tage später rufe ich den Lieferanten an was los ist weil ich die Lieferung dringend erwartet hatte. Die Antwort war daß das Paket wie vereinbart losgeschickt wurde und sofort die Nachverfolgung gestartet würde.
In der Zwischenzeit bin ich rundherum zu den Nachbarn (wohne am Dorf) ob es vielleicht doch dort abgegeben wurde (und vergessen es über die Straße zu tragen). Auch nix. Die Nachverfolgung ergab daß das Paket geliefert wurde, unterschrieben mit einem Namen der im ganzen Dorf nicht vorkommt.
In diesem Zusammenhang ist dann interessant daß am Montag drauf (da wußte ich noch nicht daß das vermißte Paket per DPD geschickt wurde) stand ich innen an der Haustür, sah einen Schatten, ein klappern unten an der Tür und Ruhe war wieder. Ich öffnete und es lag ein weiteres Paket von DPD im Wert von ca 400 € kommentarlos vor der Tür...
Als ich dann erfuhr daß das große Paket auch mit DPD hätte kommen sollen habe ich dann den zweiten Versender informiert und gebeten sich mal den Beleg für die Auslieferung zeigen zu lassen ...
Auch hier ein total unbekannter Name ...
Der Fahrer kam dann einige Tage später und unterstellte mir daß ich das Paket selbst geklaut hätte und er doch nur 1100 verdienen würde und er hätte doch nur aus Versehen schon den Namen vom nächsten Kunden und blablabla und er hätte doch geklingelt und niemand hätte ihm geöffnet und und und
Zumindest für das zweite Paket war es klar gelogen, beim ersten weiß ich es nicht. Aber beim Nachbarn abgeben ginge ja nicht weil dafür hat er ja keine Genehmigung...
Ähnliches ist mir aber mit einem DHL-Expresskurierfahrer (Subunternehmer) auch schon passiert. Ein Expressbrief (persönliche Übergabe) mit Wertinhalt ca 350 € war nicht zustellbar und kam zu mir zurück. Den warf er am Silvester morgen (ich war in Urlaub) in den Briefkasten und pflasterte den mit Zetteln zu "Bitte SOFORT Briefkasten leeren DHL-Express inside oder so ähnlich. Der Empfänger monierte (lange Geschichte, gehts um Unterhalt) und ich reklamierte bei DHL.
Auf dem Empfangsbeleg stand: übergeben an: Hippo mit Unterschrift "i.V. Hippo"
Seltsam sind die Wege der Zusteller ... 
In der Zwischenzeit (am Montag


----------

